# What if Quentin Tarantino Did Disney...



## the_evil_ted (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I haphazardly found my way into a conversation here: After SuperHeroes , What Do You Think Will be the Next Big Thing in The Movies? with Dave and Baylor about QT making Jungle Book and Snow White.

Ludicrous I know, but I'm wondering if anyone would like to see a QT production of their favourite Disney adventure and what changes you'd imagine QT making to it?

(If this belongs more in the lounge, please move - I'm still finding my way around.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

I would love to see an Inglorious Bastards take on 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 21, 2016)

Loads of violence and a great soundtrack.

_Snow White And The Reservoir Dogs. Pulp Pinocchio._

 Sounds like a fabulous idea


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

The Haunted Mansion from Dawn to Dusk .


----------



## the_evil_ted (Mar 21, 2016)

Kill Scar
Elton John, not invited (Sorry Elton).


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

Beauty and the Pulp Fiction Beast?


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Mar 21, 2016)

Kill Bambi?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 21, 2016)

Jiminy Brown


----------



## Vaz (Mar 21, 2016)

Inglorious Bambi: Thumper Edition


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

* Reservoir Dalmatians *


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

Vaz said:


> Inglorious Bambi: Thumper Edition



Brilliant (LOL)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 21, 2016)

Lmao!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm loving the haunted mansion from dusk till Dawn idea haha!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 21, 2016)

*Dumbo Unchained *


----------



## Droflet (Mar 22, 2016)

Kill Bambi.


----------



## Frost Giant (Mar 22, 2016)

He could remake one of Disney's best horror films - The Black Hole. You've got everything in that story - a ship manned by the living dead, a mad scientist, the evil deathbot Maximilian, and of course the singularity that ties it all together. I would give him complete creative freedom (I'm sure this would mean ditch/or radically changing VINCENT to something less ridiculous). Plenty of opportunity there was some Tarantino fun!


----------



## Randy M. (Mar 22, 2016)

Not all pulp fairy tales, still ...

Dumbo Unchained
GrindHauntedHouse
Reservoir Goofy & Pluto



Randy M.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

Snow White and 8 hate-filled dwarves. [A better title would be "Jet Black and the 7 Shorties"]

Jackie Brown and The Frog.

Sin City 3: The Lady and the Tramp 

Pinocchio: The man with the iron nose (he was an exec on the Wu-Tang Film)


----------



## Zen Dragon (Jun 3, 2016)

Quentin Tarantino Presents:
Four Rooms (with four Princesses)
four short stories involving Cinderella, Snow White, Rapunzel, and Belle


----------



## Zen Dragon (Jun 3, 2016)

Inglourious Lost Boys of Pan Island
The Serious Seven Dwarves


----------



## Vaz (Jun 3, 2016)

*Pulp Fishin': Ariel's Revenge*


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jun 3, 2016)

Knowing QT it'd probably be "Beast and da Bitch"


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 4, 2016)

*Finding Captain Nemo ? *


----------



## Silas Wulf (Jul 5, 2016)

The Road to El Django


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2016)

Vaz said:


> *Dumbo Unchained *



Id pay money to see that.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 12, 2016)

If Tarentino directed Disney?  Then I'd have *two* good reasons not to watch a movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 13, 2016)

JunkMonkey said:


> If Tarentino directed Disney?  Then I'd have *two* good reasons not to watch a movie.



I can't disagree with that.


----------

